# Little River Inlet



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Is there access to the jetties there near the ocean?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

The jetties are on the NC, SC, border. On the NC side you can walk from Sunset beach. An old Inlet, Mad Inlet is silted in and now it is just a long walk with no inlet to wade, about a mile or so. That area is frequented by nudists and when you arrive at the jetties you have found the locals hang out, which we call bird island. Every weekend in the summer it is crowded with local boaters having a big beach party. The jetties are long and are very difficult to fish, unless you are part mountain goat. and I would say very dangerous too. They rarely flood over but crashing waves can be trouble. From the South Carolina side the jetties are protectected by the private island Waites. You can only get there by boat. Unless you were to obtain permission from the owner that is. Now if you are really determined, you can put a small boat in at Cherry Grove cross Hog Inlet and walk the two plus miles there, it would be eaier to put in in the ICW and go out to the inlet and land by the SC side. Now if you got that boat, dont land, fish the jetties from the boat, just like the Old Milwaukee commercial, " It dont gett no better".


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Thanks, that is exactly the info I was looking for. I'll be down next week wading hog inlet and murrells inlet.


----------

